# How long can fish stay fresh?



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

I am hoping to go out in the morning for some snappers, triggers, mingos, etc. and wanted to bring some back for my folks living up in South Carolina. I won't be there until late Friday night and probably won't eat them until lunch or dinner Saturday. Can I keep them fresh from Wednesday to Saturday or do I need to just freeze them? I was thinking if I cleaned them and kept them in the fridge they might be ok. Then put them on ice for the trip up. Any suggestions from ye olde wise forum goers or tricks of the trade would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

I would just freeze them in fresh water for the drive back. Yes, fresh is always better but I wouldn't take the chance on just putting them on ice until Sat.


----------



## jw1973 (Feb 8, 2009)

Don't freeze them! I've kept fish Saturday to Saturday and they've been fine. Just clean them good and throw them in zip locks or something air tight. Also, pour a little milk in with them.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

hmmm... I'm not sure how long they'll stay fresh. How long does a commercial boat stay out before offloading their "fresh" catch? I don't know but that might provide some guidance.

I've never kept my fish on ice for quite that long, but I have kept them whole in an ice slurry for a couple days before cleaning them and they were absolutely fine.

I've found that I have better results when I leave them whole, and on ice, up until it's time to either cook them or freeze them. But, like I said, I've only kept them on ice for a couple days at a time. I've found that if I clean them, then keep the filets in the fridge for a day or two before cooking or freezing, they are not as good as the fish that stayed whole on ice.

In your situation, I'd probably clean then, vacuum pack the filets, freeze them, then bring them with me in a cooler with lots of ice... some dry ice might be ideal.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

They will be more than fine for a few days, just dont let the fillets sit in water.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

when coomercial fsherman catch there fish they can stay on ice for up to 12 days, then go to the fish house for a few days then get shiped out accross the country by truck before every finally making it to the markets then to your house..here is a list of things to keep your fish the fresh

1: gut your fish as soon as you catch it, the liver spoils the meat
2:do not fillet it out keep it hole and it will stay fresh, the skin protects it
3:keep it on ice at all time and dont let it get water logged
4: DO NOT FREEZE IT!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks guys. I have a cooler that is big enough to keep the fish whole. It has a drain so I can just drain the water and keep it loaded down with ice. Maybe gut them if I have the chance.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Splittine said:


> They will be more than fine for a few days, just dont let the fillets sit in water.


 
+1 Sea-r-cy :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## esburrell (Apr 9, 2010)

Cathunter is right on the only thing I can say is don't let them set on deck at all a slush of saltwater and ice will cool them down fast and this is the most important step in getting them home fresh it works well with kings makes all the differnts in the quality of the meat.


----------



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

Sounds good. My icebox on the boat will keep ice all day and I throw everything I catch in there right as I catch it. It should be cold from the time it is caught until I clean it Saturday morning.


----------



## Bama Fish Head (Jan 6, 2011)

Strongly suggest you gut them


----------



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

Will do.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

we kept them iced down on snapper boat 5 or more days before they got to market, layered with ice and gutted. think of how long it takes to get them here from china or vietnam. i freeze all mine in ice for long term. freeze them and then let them defrost when u get there


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

gut them for sure, on commercial boat we had to make sure we cut liver out, i cant remember some little thing far up , been 35 yrs, but they would spoil if not done, plus u need a layer fish then a layer of ice. you can fill up a chest with shrimp and if they are not layered they will spoil. if u layer them they will almost be frozen when u get there. im from sc myself or was 40 yrs ago


----------



## cflong (May 24, 2011)

Worked for a couple of years on a catfish farm, we raised the fish then hand-skinned them and sold to restaurants and for personal use - skinned about 7 -9,000 lb per week. I agree with most everyone, gut them, go to an extra degree to get rid of all gut residue and make sure they are clean, and keep them cold and they will be good for several days. The catfish were actually easier to cut up and cooked better after being cool for a day or so.


----------



## OHriverrat (Jun 28, 2011)

*Dry ice?*

I'm going to be in Gulf Shores next month. I plan to bring fish back to Ohio. Is there any place to buy dry ice in or near Gulf Shores that anyone knows of?


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

walmart has dry ice


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I suggest that you ice them right away, then fillet them when you get to the dock. Rinse very good and divide up into ziploc bags. Cover the bags in ice and you can keep it a week and will still taste as good as when you caught it. This way you don't have to dread cleaning it when you get home. I eat fish like this all the time and it is great.


----------



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

I can do that too. Figured my folks might like seeing the "whole fish" just to see what all I caught. If I do that I am def. going to gut them though.


----------



## starthere (Jul 7, 2011)

Just clean them and freeze them, but the taste maybe not so good as the fresh one.


----------

